# Can we match a 50watt AMP with a 100watt speaker?



## srijith1234 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hello Everyone

Can we match a 50watt AMP with a 100watt speaker?

AMP is Harman Kardon AVR 1600

Speaker is JBL cinema 300

Please advise Guys,

Regards,
Srijith


----------



## erwinbel (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes, we can!

You need to take the powerclaims with a grain of salt anyway. And it depends on the loudness you want to listen to, the size of the room, the distortion you are willing to put up with... No obligation to match the speakers rated power with the amp's claims.

Don't forget to set the the speakers to "small" in the AVR, so the SW can take some of the burden off the AVR.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I hope your room isn't very big because that system is going to be short on output for that application. If JBL is recommending 100 watts of amplifier power I'd try to meet that.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If you find yourself with your amp cranked almost to it's maxim to get the output you're looking for, then you'll want to upgrade your amp. Running an amp at 100% introduces a lot of distortion that not only can sound unpleasant, but can also damage speakers.


----------



## srijith1234 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks every one for your help!!

Guys can you suggest matching speakers for AVR 1600.

can you put some light on what do you mean by the term "Recommended Amplifier Power":10W – 120W.

Does that mean you can connect AMP with as low as 10w per channel to as high as AMP with 120W power.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If you're looking to upgrade your speakers, the higher the sensitivity, the louder your speakers will play with less power (88+ would be a good goal).

Or, you can also look to upgrade your AVR. Many people have been happy with the Onkyo refurbs from Accessories4less.com

At some point, you'll probably want to upgrade both, even if it's years from now.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

srijith1234 said:


> can you put some light on what do you mean by the term "Recommended Amplifier Power":10W – 120W.
> 
> Does that mean you can connect AMP with as low as 10w per channel to as high as AMP with 120W power.


Yes however its always better to have a receiver that outputs more than the speakers can handle, Powering speakers that handle much more then the amp puts out will cause distortion if driven hard. Distortion will not only cause damage to the speakers but to the amp over time. It also sounds bad.
Over powering a speaker with an amp that has to much power is less likely going to happen. Particularly if you use a crossover that limits the amount of lows that will get to the speaker.


----------



## ee_guy (Oct 5, 2011)

Looked at your link for those speakers on amazon. Your AVR should have NO problems powering those things. You are more likely to stop turning the volume up before you hit any limit. I had floor standers, rears, and a big center on a AVR2600, one model bigger than yours and it handled them just fine.

There is always going to be bigger, better ect.. 

let your ears decide, if it sounds great don't mess with it


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I have to agree with Tony about having more power is best but if you like the way it sounds and is satifying then you will be fine.:T One thing to remember though is that upgradeitus kicks in very early and is hard to overcome.:whistling:


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

srijith1234 said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> Can we match a 50watt AMP with a 100watt speaker?
> 
> ...


Yes you can. My guess is that you will never reach limits of the AVR unless you are really cranking it. I would not worry. The issues the other folks address, in my opinion, are related to serious dedicated home theater systems where the users expect reference level playback.

I'd love to have reference level playback in my living room but if I go above -25dB my wife thinks I'm insane... -25dB is really quite acceptable, though, except for some movies with low dialogue.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

vann_d said:


> Yes you can. My guess is that you will never reach limits of the AVR unless you are really cranking it. I would not worry. The issues the other folks address, in my opinion, are related to serious dedicated home theater systems where the users expect reference level playback.


untrue, that receiver running all channels driven during a movie will probably not even output 25 watts per channel so distortion at moderate listening levels is very possible particularly if its used in a large room.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Let's say you have 89dB @ 1W/m speakers and you listen at 4m (big room). Say for each doubling of distance you lose 6dB SPL, that means 77dB @ 1W, 4m. You add 3dB SPL with each doubling of power. My calcs say this gives 89dB SPL with 16W. If reference is 75db and you need say 30 dB dynamic headroom, then you need 105dB capable system. Now 75dB is loud. If, like most people, you listen well below this level (say -20dB) you need maybe 85dB capable. With 89dB 1W/m speaker, you're there with 8W. Now is there something wrong with my math 'cause I'm not seeing the need for big power unless you like to listen really loud.

As I stated before, I usually watch movies at -25dB. With the above maths I have 30dB headroom at 2W.


----------

